# Supprimer Tinker tool et autres....



## peg (13 Mars 2004)

Voila ,j'ai installé Tinker Tool et d'autres Softs qui sont maintenant dans Preferences Systemes "autres":Je souhaite les enlever et les mettre en corbeille mais je n'y arrive pas . Comment procéder .Merci


----------



## MadCluster (13 Mars 2004)

peg a dit:
			
		

> Voila ,j'ai installé Tinker Tool et d'autres Softs qui sont maintenant dans Preferences Systemes "autres":Je souhaite les enlever et les mettre en corbeille mais je n'y arrive pas . Comment procéder .Merci



Logiquement, tu vas dans ton dossier user/bibliothèque/preferencePanes et tu les vires... Regarde aussi s'il n'y a pas un fichier préférenciel qui traîne dans le dossier en dessous : "Preferences"
As-tu vérifié aussi que le module d'installation de tes softs ne propose pas un choix de désinstallation, quand tu le relances? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dans ce cas, tu serais assuré d'une désinstallation toute prop'!


----------



## peg (13 Mars 2004)

J'ai fait ce que tu m'as indiqué ,et ils nes sont nulle part si ce n'est dans le menu preference systeme ,a coté de shapeshifter ,mais impossible de les supprimer .Je sais pas quoi faire ,en plus je les trouve pas Top ( Tickertool et déjà vu ) ça me prends de la mémoire pour rien .

Help


----------



## MadCluster (13 Mars 2004)

Ben écoute, je suis désolé...
Mais moi, chaque fois que j'avais installé des éléments en plus dans Préférences système, je les ai retrouvés dans le dossier PreferencePanes du dossier Bibliothèque de mon dossier User...
Tu peux éventuellement aussi aller voir dans le dossier Système/Bibliothèque/PreferencePanes, mais bon, là, fais gaffe de pas virer les éléments utilisés par le X. Mais ça m'étonnerait que tes softs se logent là dedans.


----------



## simon (13 Mars 2004)

MadCluster a dit:
			
		

> Ben écoute, je suis désolé...
> Mais moi, chaque fois que j'avais installé des éléments en plus dans Préférences système, je les ai retrouvés dans le dossier PreferencePanes du dossier Bibliothèque de mon dossier User...
> Tu peux éventuellement aussi aller voir dans le dossier Système/Bibliothèque/PreferencePanes, mais bon, là, fais gaffe de pas virer les éléments utilisés par le X. Mais ça m'étonnerait que tes softs se logent là dedans.



D'après moi il serait plutot dans /Bibliothèque/PreferencePanes. Le dossier /Système/Bibliothèque/PreferencePanes correspond aux pref pane du système, le dossier /Bibliothèque/PreferencePanes correspond au pref rajouter par un user mais disponible pour tous les users de la machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si on veut les effacer il suffit de la mettre à la poubelle


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (13 Mars 2004)

je crois qu'il suffit simplement de le cliquer glisser dehors...


----------



## simon (13 Mars 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'il suffit simplement de le cliquer glisser dehors...



Perso glisser ne fonctionne pas par contre si on fait un control-click il y a un menu qui apparait et qui demande gentillement si on veut l'effacer


----------



## peg (14 Mars 2004)

C'est bien ça Simon ,Ctrl click et c'est effacé . Merci


----------

